# North Head, Sydney Sat 29/9



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Heading out of Little Many to Old Mans Hat and to the front of North Head on a Salmon/Kings safari on Saturday morning.

Will launch Little Manly ramp around 4.30am and try for squid around the gas works. Then head to Quarantine and slow troll the squid from there out to the front of North Head while looking for salmon schools to cast to.

If you are not familiar with the area, while Old Mans Hat gets some shelter from North Head it is safest to treat and gear up for open ocean.

Will post Friday night regarding the weather.

Southerly


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Southerly

I was planning a similar trip for Saturday am - though launching from Shelly and going around the front via BlueFish. Do you have reports from around the area which would suggest more fish around the Old Man's hat route - vs the Bluefish route ? - Or is it more productive live bait route ? I was looking to avoid a paddle back against a headwind on the way back in as the winds were looking fairly strong earlier this week.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,

The Little Many route is a longer paddle but more sheltered'ish. As Shelly is a reserve bait needs to be got from the reef just round from the gully. Squid can be caught there in close, just be careful of the reef. I think squidding around Little Manly is more productive (its not entirely reliable though).

Last Saturday there was a huge school of Salmon at Old Mans Hat, on Sunday they went down due to the southerly. Have not had a report of them since. I will watch the forecast and could swap between Shelly and Little Manly. Will post updated plans tomorrow.

Alternately we could fish separate ends of the Head on Saturday and meet up on Sunday depending on results.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Wind forcast to get up from NNW, will see in the morning, looking good for a fish.
Southerly


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,
It's currently blowing about 10kts out of the south, it this keeps up I will fish Middle Harbour in the morning, or Balmoral if the South is up hard >20kts.
David


----------

